# Awaiting our phone call today for Egg Sharing... EEEKKKKK



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi all, 

We had our 1st visit consultation at the LWC on Saturday, They in principal have accpeted us on the Egg Share programe and are waiting for our Call today to see if its a definate, If so looks like treatment will start in January. 

We were asked to take part in a Mock Cycle, has anyone else done this? do you feel necessary? 

Bec and Charlie

Hope you are all well positive thoughts to you all.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

charlie and Bec good luck for your phone call. I haven't egg shared as not in a position to, but it is common when doing an IVF cycle to have a monitored (mock) cycle at most clinics.
Lx


----------



## magsandemma (Oct 18, 2006)

Hi 


Glad your appt went well on Sat we had ours on Fri and are also going for treatment in January, but will be natural FER.


We never were asked to do a mock cycle when we started and we didnt even consider it, we just wanted to get started, I am not sure if anyone else on here has done one, hopefully someone will be along soon to give you some feedback.  Hope they dont keep you waiting too long for your phonecall.


Good luck


Maggie
xx


----------



## BecsW (Jun 14, 2009)

Good luck Charlie and Bec and Mags and Emma


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Our phone call was not good news im afraid, We were turned doen due to Charlie being young and having loads of follicles, they are not sure if she will produce enough mature follicles. 

 We are now back to square ne as we need to pay for treatment. 

Bur thank you for your support ladies 
Wishing you luck xxxxx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

Hiya - could you perhaps try and different clinic - they all have different criteria for egg sharing - the fact she is young can only be a positive   and there are many women who egg share who have loads of follicles (me included), sadly I am not yet pregnant but my second recipient is so too many follicles can't be that much of a problem - you just need a good clinid who will stimulate her carefully - I wouldn't give up on egg sharing yet - good luck


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

Thank you so much, 

Didnt really think about looking at other clinics, Im definately going to look into that. 

Do you mind me asking who you are with? 

thank you again

Becki xx


----------



## minkey114 (Nov 10, 2010)

1st time I was with Herts & Essex, 2nd time with The Lister.  Personally I would recommend The Lister.

I'm pretty sure you will find a clinic who have no problems at all with you sharing!  Good luck x x


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec (Sep 18, 2010)

thank you so much. 

We are very concerned as we are same sex couple and are under the illusion that some clinics do not carry out partner to partner and egg sharing. 

But i will look around 

Thank you so much 

Becki xx


----------



## RandD (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi, We have been at the LWC, Stated 1st treatment in Autumn and waiting to start our second attempt as soon as my hormones settle down. We are also doing the intra partner egg share  Are you?Was on the donor programme 1st time 'round but we only had a few viable eggs first time so this time we will doing it ourselves. I saw your link asking about the LWC. We have found it disorganised but saved by the lovely lovely people who work there. We found it odd that they took our word for the weight questions but we were within range anyway so it worked out ok. I was told that the mock cycle would have to be done but it was only afterwards that I was given the bill for £700.00 which I was very annoyed about. I think the communication is not always very clear so I would advise that you ask lots of questions about what everything means. I feel more clued up the second time around but I think we were a bit overwhelmed the first time and did not ask as much as we should have. I would also recommend checking out other clinics about egg sharing as it makes so much difference to the price and is a lovely thing to do. I really hope it all goes well for you.


----------

